# Changer icone de la partition Windows



## Stepharma (9 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

Je suis sur Macbook Pro et j'utilise Bootcamp (dc partition NTFS) 
Je change manuellement qq icones d'appli ou de matériel avec la technique du copier-coller des icones, mais ca ne marche pas pour l'icone de la partition Windows

Est-ce que ca fait partie des fichiers systemes ou est-ce du au fait de ne pas pouvoir ecire sur la partition NTFS?

Est-ce que vous auriez une solution ou dois-je utiliser un logiciel du style candybar

Merci d'avance

Stepharma


----------



## ASPEN (29 Juillet 2006)

Je relance le fil...

Idem pour l'icône, mais j'aimerais surtout changer le nom du disque qui s'appelle pour l'instant "untitled"  

Une fois installé, c'est verrouillé définitif ou bien y'a un moyen de changer ?


----------



## actarus35 (30 Juillet 2006)

salut,

pour ce qui est du nom, il faut le changer quand tu est sur windows et ca le change automatiquement sur le bureau de Tiger.
Par contre je n'est pas encore trouvé pour changer l'icone...
Je cherche...

Chao


----------



## AuGie (31 Juillet 2006)

Quand tu es sous Windows, il faut que tu appliques les modes de customisations " Windows".

Le mieux est de chercher sur des sites commes http://www.customxp.net


----------



## Original-VLM (31 Juillet 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu es sous Windows, il faut que tu appliques les modes de customisations " Windows".
> 
> Le mieux est de chercher sur des sites commes http://www.customxp.net



Exact.

Si tu changes l'icone de la partition Windows sous Mac OS, tu ne la verras que sous Mac OS.

Pour la voir sous Windows, et accessoirement au niveau du MultiBoot pour le choix du système, il te faut la changer via Windows.

www.interfacelift.com met a dispo des icones Mac / Windows, tu trouveras sans doute ton bonheur dessus.

Pour ce qui est de la technique, Google est ton ami (les sites de customs Windows, c'est pas ça qui manque, et les thèmes Mac OS non plus d'ailleurs )


----------



## ASPEN (1 Août 2006)

Merci pour les réponses...

J'ai déjà pu changer le nom. Je regarde pour changer l'icone... mais ça m'a l'air bien compliqué sous win...sympa pour les pistes


----------



## Stepharma (1 Août 2006)

Salut

J'ai enfin resolu le pb, mais en bidouillant un peu
C'est valable sur un ordinateur portable (MacBook Pro) dans mon cas, mais pas forcement sur un ordi de bureau sur lequel on a "bcp" de disques internes
En fait avec candybar, j'ai remplacé l'icone des disques internes par celui que je voulais mettre pour la partititon XP, puis j'ai modifié manuellement l'icone de la partition OSX.

Voir la pièce jointe 11414


 J'ai mis en pieces jointe l'exemple de mon résultat
Voir la pièce jointe 11415

A+

Stepharma


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Août 2006)

Stepharma a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> J'ai enfin resolu le pb, mais en bidouillant un peu
> C'est valable sur un ordinateur portable (MacBook Pro) dans mon cas, mais pas forcement sur un ordi de bureau sur lequel on a "bcp" de disques internes
> En fait avec candybar, j'ai remplacé l'icone des disques internes par celui que je voulais mettre pour la partititon XP, puis j'ai modifié manuellement l'icone de la partition OSX.



Est ce qu'au moment du choix du système (au bout du Mac) tu vois également apparaitre ta nouvelle icone du disque Windows?


----------



## Stepharma (1 Août 2006)

Tu es très exigeant, je trouve

Malheureusement non
Je ne sais pas d'ou ca vient...
J'ai pourtant mis le meme icone (en .icns) à la racine de la partition Windows

Si qq'un à une idée...


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Août 2006)

Stepharma a dit:
			
		

> Tu es très exigeant, je trouve
> 
> Malheureusement non
> Je ne sais pas d'ou ca vient...
> ...



Ben je croyais que c'était le but du Thread :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2006)

R&#233;ponse du support technique de Candybar: 



> OS X must have write access to the volume in order to customize the icon.  For example, Windows NTFS partitions aren't writeable in OS X, so CandyBar ignores them, and the Finder treats those icons as read-only.  FAT32 partitions are writeable under OS X, so you can change the volume icon, but your custom icon won't be visible in Boot Camp's bootloader or in Windows.


----------



## Original-VLM (1 Août 2006)

Bon ben comme &#231;a on va arreter de chercher pour rien...

Remarque si on change dans Candy Bar l'icone par defaut d'un disque dur, &#231;a peut marcher peut etre non?


----------



## Stepharma (2 Août 2006)

> Remarque si on change dans Candy Bar l'icone par defaut d'un disque dur, ça peut marcher peut etre non?





			
				Stepharma a dit:
			
		

> En fait avec candybar, j'ai remplacé l'icone des disques internes par celui que je voulais mettre pour la partititon XP, puis j'ai modifié manuellement l'icone de la partition OSX.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 11414



C'est dejà ce que j'ai fait

Je ne vois plus quoi faire d'autres
Pour ma part j'arrete là, ca me suffit...


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2006)

voici une procédure pour personnaliser l'icone de la partition xp sans utiliser candybar 
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20061115060922447


----------

